# 622 honda 1999 drive problem under load



## laybacklenny (Mar 17, 2015)

I am helping a friend try and figure out why his 622 Honda stops moving forward when he sticks it into heavy snow. He says that if he lifts it it will pick up its drive again yet there is no problem with Reverse.
Anybody have this happen before.
Thanks Laybacklenny
New Member.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've never had any sort of problem like that with mine. Has the oil in the transmission been changed in it's life time?


----------



## laybacklenny (Mar 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm...my shop manual isn't right at hand now to look for any trouble shooting guides for you. The only problem I ever encountered with mine was a seal giving out at the drive shaft. It got new oil then, and I've changed it once since then myself. They have clutch plates in them, but I can't say I know what the service life of them is.


----------



## laybacklenny (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for looking , from what I have been able to find this is a rear problem


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry I can't help any more. Stick around, maybe [email protected] will have an idea for you.


----------



## barter (Nov 19, 2014)

Check you transmission fluid level.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

maybe the clutch is slipping, these machines dont use belts


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

43128 said:


> maybe the clutch is slipping, these machines dont use belts


There is not an automotive style drive clutch to this machine. This has a simpler three toothed direct engagement type. And if it slips, I am sure that you would hear it chatter. My guess is that the cable to #4 in the diagram below, is not in adjustment or damaged.


----------



## laybacklenny (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Guy's great stuff now I know were to begin and hopefully end the problem.
Laybacklenny


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would also check the adjustment at the other end of the cable. It would be #18 in this diagram:










Here's an "under the hood" picture of the previous post. The spring with what looks like a clevis around it, is where it connects. I'm sure that you probably can navigate the handle bar.


----------



## laybacklenny (Mar 17, 2015)

I have done the adjustment on the cable with some success the kicking back only happens with 2nd gear .Having spoken with a dealer seems like there might be some gear damage a bur or chip in the forward one. The oil level in the transmission is just at the bottom of the threads can anyone confirm that for me .
Thanks Len


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think what you may be referring to is actually the engine oil level. The trans actually has a rubber plug on the right side, IIRC, as you stand behind the handles. It kind of flies in the face of how Honda makes things stupid simple, as they did the engine, but the procedure has been documented here. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/1232-how-change-transmission-oil-honda-hs622.html


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

There is no way to check the tranny oil level. It's a drain and refill activity. 
Use the drain to refill, it's the absolute easiest and does the same without having to remove the cover then figure out a way to refill by using a hose and elbow. 

Trust me. Just refill via drain plug. 
Have the oil in a jug with liters-gals marks and fill with a funnel. 

Note. Your comment about the below the thread is the engine and not the transmission. Please read the different threads related to 622/522 and familiarize with the machine. 
You can buy the service manual. Does help a lot. 


Good luck!


----------



## laybacklenny (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Guy's got'er done.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

laybacklenny said:


> Thanks Guy's got'er done.


That is great news, what was it?


----------



## laybacklenny (Mar 17, 2015)

The blower seems to be working fine now but there hasn't been enough snow to really give it a good long workout.
Not sure if it was low oil or cable adj. or a combination of both.
Had an oil spill when draining so I never got a good measure on how much was in there ,best guess is ..it was low on oil.
,


----------



## barter (Nov 19, 2014)

laybacklenny said:


> The blower seems to be working fine now but there hasn't been enough snow to really give it a good long workout.
> Not sure if it was low oil or cable adj. or a combination of both.
> Had an oil spill when draining so I never got a good measure on how much was in there ,best guess is ..it was low on oil.
> ,


Engine oil or transmission oil?


----------



## laybacklenny (Mar 17, 2015)

transmission


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I took a look back some old posts of mine and found this information I had gotten out of my service manual for the HS622 for another member.

Transmission, 5W-30, 2.0 liter (2.1 qt.)
Auger transmission, #90 gear oil, .16 liter (.17 qt)


Here's the whole thread.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/1230-checking-transmission-oil-hs622.html

[email protected] chimed in on it too so there might be some other information about your HS622 that you will find useful.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

If it was low then you are on your way to replace the driveshaft seal(s) most likely..





laybacklenny said:


> The blower seems to be working fine now but there hasn't been enough snow to really give it a good long workout.
> Not sure if it was low oil or cable adj. or a combination of both.
> Had an oil spill when draining so I never got a good measure on how much was in there ,best guess is ..it was low on oil.
> ,


----------



## barter (Nov 19, 2014)

I had the same issue when I bought a used 622 last fall, really poor performance after the first time I used it. After reading a few posts on here I found the axel seal leak and topped up the transmission fluid (was able to add 1 litre). Next time I used it was able to throw the snow 50-60 feet. Did not to fix the axel seal yet.


----------

